# Birds, Bees, and Bob Sikes 11-19-12



## Smarty

I'll start off by saying sometimes divorce is a good thing. It's been over 4yrs and my ex-wife can never again run up my credit card debt :no: I have 2 wonderful sons. A stepdaughter that is now grown. And I have the best girlfriend I could ever ask for. When my stepdaughter was just 5-6yrs old I would take her fishing with me in the Gulf and now she is going to college aspiring to be a marine biologist. My oldest son is now 14 and lives with me. I tried to teach him to fish when he was younger but he showed more interest in gaming and is so smart it's scary. He's teaching himself Japanese with the plans of making a fortune in the gaming business and I believe he will. My youngest son who's 8 is also very smart and full of character. He lives with his mother and stepdad a block away. I made sure to buy a house close so he'd know I'm here if he needs me. While here for the weekend last night my youngest son asked me questions about where babies came from. So not to confuse the crap out of him like when I asked my Dad (wow was it bad but he tried) I showed him diagrams off of google. He clearly understood everything and was so cool about it. I'm gonna have to watch his ass or he'll be paying child support before he's 12 :001_huh: Told him he'd better keep it wrapped up! 
Well after our talk I saw the opportunity to again try and teach him something about fishing and learning how to be patient. So off to Bob Sikes we go, getting there at around 8pm. It was a little cold but mainly because of a steady north wind about 5-10. It was a bit too cold for him to fish he said so while I fished and he played a video game we talked as he kept himself warm in my newly made bridge man cave. It's small but when it's windy and cold it works great! 
I 1st told Zack about my friend Charlie the crane that comes to visit me when I fish the bridge. He asked if we would see him and I told him it would take about 30 minutes before he showed up. So I baited a hook and he said Dad you're not going to catch anything. I responded, son I'll have the 1st fish on the bridge in less than 3 minutes. He shook his head in doubt so we timed it. 1 minute and 13 seconds later my 1st grunt hit the deck. That one went right to the surf rod and back in the water waiting to be gobbled up by a big red. Quickly I caught a few more in no time. One for cut bait and one for Charlie when he was ready to make a show. I told Zack to watch the surf rod close because it would only be a few minutes before we had a big bull red on. On came a another big head shake in disbelief. Before he even stopped head shaking it was go time! The look on his face was priceless as the 40lb Berkley was getting peeled from the reel. Had loads of fun fighting this monster red that must have been a good 48 inches and with shoulders like a linebacker. It was so heavy it broke my new rope for my old bridge net and down it went back to the depths from where I reeled it in a few years back. R.I.P. old friend, maybe I'll catch you again one day. So here I am with no way to catch and release this monster without giving it a big tug and breaking the line off at the hook. Yes that 2 ounce pyrimid sinker felt great as it smacked me in the arm doing about 60mph  but big red was good and that's all that was important. Rehooked and on went the next grunt I caught. A few more grunts and I was all set again.
Approx. 30 minutes after being there in the distance I could hear the familiar sound of my old friend coming our direction. I said Zack, here comes Charlie and again goes the head. About a minute later Charlie landed within 25ft of us and was waiting for his customary late night dinner. He knows there's no need to steal my bait. Why steal a snack when you can get a meal tossed right to you. My boy got a real kick out of that experience too. 
Soon after I caught a couple large white trout, a small flounder, a few small blues, and a huge blue that cut me off as I almost had him on the deck. They were all going back anyhow so it was no big lose. I'll be going back soon in hopes of catching bigger flounder and maybe a mangrove or two. Camera phone pics stink especially from a distance but I did manage to get a few. Couldn't get the monster red pic and release him quick enough so no pic this time. Had one more big red hook up and that was a fun way to finish the night. As we were leaving my son says... Dad I really don't care much for fishing and I usually only go with you because I love you and want to spend time with you but man, this was fun! What a great life and kids I have. Life is good :thumbsup:


----------



## Smarty

Old Charlie gets close. Click for short video.


----------



## bryansul

*charlie*

Charlie's middle name is George, we call him by his middle name ...


----------



## JD7.62

Paragraphs are your friend. Makes it MUCH easier to read, I wanted to read the report but gave up halfway trying to fight through the lack of paragraphs.


----------



## sniperpeeps

bryansul said:


> Charlie's middle name is George, we call him by his middle name ...


+1...good report


----------



## saltcritter

great story!


----------



## Smarty

JD7.62 said:


> Paragraphs are your friend. Makes it MUCH easier to read, I wanted to read the report but gave up halfway trying to fight through the lack of paragraphs.


 Edited slightly just for you my friend. Still not right but maybe a little better 
When in highschool I was too busy doing the english teacher instead of doing the work. An edumacation wasn't all I was getting :smart:


----------



## jakec

thats cool man. its awesome sharing stuff like that with your kids. good job.


----------



## Jet fishin

JD7.62 said:


> Paragraphs are your friend. Makes it MUCH easier to read, I wanted to read the report but gave up halfway trying to fight through the lack of paragraphs.


What ever


Thanks for sharing. Great stuff:thumbup::yes:


----------



## Turk

Great story and glad you shared it.

Even happier you enjoy sharing your time with your son. As much as the evening meant to you, he will remember far longer than you will.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Smarty said:


> Edited slightly just for you my friend. Still not right but maybe a little better
> When in highschool I was too busy doing the english teacher instead of doing the work. An edumacation wasn't all I was getting :smart:


Great report! Both of em.


----------



## terpdoc

Hey man, thanks for the great read, made my night. Tight lines bro.


----------



## Smarty

Thanks everyone! Part of enjoying the experience is to be able to share it with others :thumbsup:


----------



## Cwmart10

....Makes it MUCH easier to read....



So do properly placed commas and periods


----------



## Cwmart10

So do properly placed commas and periods


----------



## wtbfishin

Good stuff, looks like a couple missed the point!


----------



## submariner

*good Stuff*

I agree, the post was great as is. Sounds like a fun time was had.

:thumbsup:


wtbfishin said:


> Good stuff, looks like a couple missed the point!


----------



## WIRENUT1

JD7.62 said:


> Paragraphs are your friend. Makes it MUCH easier to read, I wanted to read the report but gave up halfway trying to fight through the lack of paragraphs.


 

JD7 What a loser you are for complaining about this mans report......lack of paragraphs.....????????........Get a life buddy....Reports like that arent meant for an asshole like you to read......Since you are so much better than every one else stay the hell out of OUR BUSINESS.....That was a great report,with much more meaning than than just a fishing trip,or whether the paragraphs were there so you could understand.....I understood it perfectly.....I had tears in my eyes because ive got a son that age that i dont get to spend time with like that.Its probably a good thing you didnt get through reading it because a sour ass old bastard like yourself wouldnt understand it any way!!!!!!.....
HERES A PARAGRAPH FER YA.......SCREW U AND YOUR PROPER ENGLISH!!!!


----------



## WIRENUT1

Good report Smarty..............YOU are somebodys HERO!!!!

P.S.- Look at all those misplaced periods i used.....Hope you could understand it CWMART10


----------



## Cwmart10

My comments were actually directed to the person who said "paragraphs are your fried". I found it ironic that someone was complaining about structured paragraphs when they can't form sentences themselves. 

Great report, Smarty. I enjoyed the read. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## knot @ Work

THANK YOU FOR SHARING With all of us.. 
Great read I understand how thankful you are.
We are to blessed to be stressed.

:thumbup:


----------



## a

"We are blessed to blessed to be stressed." ?????? Too?? coma what?

typical escambia county educations!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Life is good!*

Your report floods my memory with thoughts of when I would fish with my sons now grown up. Great read.... Thank you.


----------



## docholiday174

Great post. I will always remember the times I went fishing with my dad.

Paragraphs are lame anyways, thanks for sharing!


----------



## GatorBane

I'm going to have to side with JD on this one. Tough read for sure. Granted, time spent with your son is priceless. Just don't forget the integrity part.


----------



## Faithnfishin

Nice read, the important part is that he is making sure he is actively taking part in his son's life. And his son confirmed the importance of the time spent. This may be a wake up call for some on here that do not realize the significance. My best bud is my son, at least until he gets hooked by that other creature. But my girls are also the sunshine of my life and I would take them fishing as much as I could before they went off to start their careers. The importance in writing is not the structure of the finished piece, it is the gift given by filling our hearts and minds with another beautiful night of fishing.
Amen


----------



## bryansul

We call em grammar nazis

God bless the common man ... thank the Lord I is one


----------



## wtbfishin

Well said FF, I have a great relationship w/my grown son, but I sure wish I had spent more time w/him as a child other than provider, that is gone forever, like my dad, work meant everything. It all went by real fast and I'm fishin' alone.


----------



## Smarty

Faithnfishin said:


> Nice read, the important part is that he is making sure he is actively taking part in his son's life. And his son confirmed the importance of the time spent. This may be a wake up call for some on here that do not realize the significance. My best bud is my son, at least until he gets hooked by that other creature. But my girls are also the sunshine of my life and I would take them fishing as much as I could before they went off to start their careers. The importance in writing is not the structure of the finished piece, it is the gift given by filling our hearts and minds with another beautiful night of fishing.
> Amen


Thank you so much! You hit the nail on the head :thumbsup:
Sharing that night with my son was a far greater gift than any grammar lesson he or I will ever receive. Being able to share it with others was just an added bonus. Anyone who chooses not to see beyond the typographical errors has truly missed out. Tight lines to all, and may Charlie/George bring you much luck.


----------



## still flippen

Geat report! That's what it's all about:thumbsup: 

Since when do we get graded for grammer :shifty::whistling:


----------



## jakec

Faithnfishin said:


> Nice read, the important part is that he is making sure he is actively taking part in his son's life. And his son confirmed the importance of the time spent. This may be a wake up call for some on here that do not realize the significance. My best bud is my son, at least until he gets hooked by that other creature. But my girls are also the sunshine of my life and I would take them fishing as much as I could before they went off to start their careers. The importance in writing is not the structure of the finished piece, it is the gift given by filling our hearts and minds with another beautiful night of fishing.
> Amen


Thats right. Well said man.


----------



## kahala boy

Nice story. Spending time with your kids is a bonus. You got me with "dad I came because I love you"


----------



## Smarty

kahala boy said:


> Nice story. Spending time with your kids is a bonus. You got me with "dad I came because I love you"


He's such a good kid and full of character and energy. Brutally honest to the point where it can be a little hurtful to his Mom because of how close of a bond he and I have. Teaching him the appropriate times to say things is a work in progress. For that I'll need to take him fishing more. At least that's the plan :thumbsup:


----------



## DAWGONIT

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JD7.62

WIRENUT1 said:


> JD7 What a loser you are for complaining about this mans report......lack of paragraphs.....????????........Get a life buddy....Reports like that arent meant for an asshole like you to read......Since you are so much better than every one else stay the hell out of OUR BUSINESS.....That was a great report,with much more meaning than than just a fishing trip,or whether the paragraphs were there so you could understand.....I understood it perfectly.....I had tears in my eyes because ive got a son that age that i dont get to spend time with like that.Its probably a good thing you didnt get through reading it because a sour ass old bastard like yourself wouldnt understand it any way!!!!!!.....
> HERES A PARAGRAPH FER YA.......SCREW U AND YOUR PROPER ENGLISH!!!!



Loser? Old Bastard? I have a BEAUTIFUL five year old daughter, a smoking hot wife and I get to spend every day with them. So loser, I think not. 

He EDITED the post before you read it. Apparently you skipped reading comp as well as he clearly stated that in a couple posts after mine.

His pre-edit post was just a wall of text. On a computer I would not have commented but I mainly surf the forum on my cell phone and it was IMPOSSIBLE to read. I did really want to read it, that is why I commented about the paragraphs.

CWMart, please tell me were I used a comma incorrectly? Have you ever heard of a parenthetical statement? 

My last comment on the matter, arguing on the internet is pretty low on my list of priorities. 

OP, I do appreciate your edit as it was a good read. I also hope you did not take my post as offensive. Not once did I make a personal insult towards you, unlike a few here towards me, nor did I mean to insult you. In fact, you did just what I asked, edited the post so I could read it on my cell phone, and you did that with out sounding upset at all. So, again, I do appreciate it.


----------



## Smarty

JD7.62 said:


> OP, I do appreciate your edit as it was a good read. I also hope you did not take my post as offensive. Not once did I make a personal insult towards you, unlike a few here towards me, nor did I mean to insult you. In fact, you did just what I asked, edited the post so I could read it on my cell phone, and you did that with out sounding upset at all. So, again, I do appreciate it.


 No offense taken brother. I understand your point because I sometimes skip through posts when there's no real structure. Especially when it's a long winded read like mine. At times I regret missing so much school.

As far as the posts kind of slamming you, just let it go. I believe they were kind of upset because I'm sure they could tell how important of a time this was for me and my son. Your comment toward my lack of writing skills could never have taken any of that away from me. It's all good buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## navygirl1974

OMG! someone call the grammar police - the guy didn't put commas in the proper places or indent with paragraphs. get a life people all he was doing was trying to share his thoughts on a wonderful experience he had with his son - get over it. if he is any thing like me when i sit at the computer and type my fingers cannot fly as fast as my brain is working and sometimes the words do not come out correctly but i do get my point across - give the guy a break!


----------



## ashcreek

Smarty we should all be so lucky as to have just one night as wonderful as the one you had with your son. Truly a priceless moment and I'm sure the statement about how much fun he had at the end of the night will be up there with your all time and his all time favorite moments with "DAD"... Keep it up and show him right... He will be a better man because of you for sure. Even if you can't teach him proper English.. LOL


----------



## Skippy

Marty, didn't see the first post, however, enjoyed the rest of it, reminded me of the days when my daughter actually used to spend time with me fishing the bridge. She was so good at it, always caught more than I, however, her mother was always jealous of the time we spent together, so went out of her way to try and make sure it didn't happen too often. I'm a little jealous, however, was a feel good read, keep it up.

And as for Jason, he's just a little anal when it comes to grammar, no harm no foul.


----------

